# Latest cod 5 patch (1.2)



## meanman (Feb 7, 2009)

If you have installed this patch and find you have no sound here is the fix

If you have installed the latest and greatest 1.2 patch smell the sarcasm All you need to do is change your speakers properties to 16bit, 44100Hz (cd Quality) and that should fix it. If at the time you are doing this you are in any sound related program you might lose the sound don't worry just exit the program completely and restart it .


----------



## Shane (Feb 7, 2009)

does this patch fix any problems with servers? how long has this patch been out?

because this past two weeks ive found no servers on co-op servers


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (Feb 7, 2009)

the patch was released yesterday.

It has included quite a few fixes 



> Notes:
> 
> Free Multiplayer Map! The tide is out and the sun is high – this daytime version of Makin sheds new light on the battle!
> Fixed exploits that allowed for power ranking servers.
> ...


----------



## Shane (Feb 7, 2009)

Dropkickmurphys said:


> the patch was released yesterday.
> 
> It has included quite a few fixes




thanks for the list



> Free Multiplayer Map! The tide is out and the sun is high – this daytime version



so it should be free lol we already paid for the game!




> Fixed exploits that allowed for power ranking servers.



ahh that sucks big time,these servers are great for when you have formatted your machine and lost your rank.

save rank files NEVER work for me i always end up losing my lvl 55 rank.

when are they ever going to make a decent backup utility?


----------



## bomberboysk (Feb 8, 2009)

Nevakonaza said:


> thanks for the list
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Odd, i just backup my appdata->local->Activision folder and my ranks are fine, and the players folder for cod4.(I actually just restored everything today because one of my seagates in raid started failing and had to rma it, got replacement drive yesterdat)


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (Feb 8, 2009)

I can't even find my player folder for WaW :S

So far after using that patch I have found it to be really good! They really have fixed a lot! 

Just a quick question, Does anyone else get a problem where it hangs on "Awaiting Connection..."? It happens to me quite a bit, I have to wait for it and eventually it will load into the game.

At least I don't get those damn "Server Authentication Error"'s anymore


----------

